# want to get into nitro on road racing......



## Vitamin_J (Dec 6, 2004)

hello, i just joined and i have a few questions.

i want to get into nitro on road racing, but its very confusing. i understand that most tracks require all cars to be ROAR legal, and i think that .15 size motors are not ROAR legal, only .12

so, i origonally wanted to buy a Traxxas nitro 4-tec just because they're relatively cheap and i've bought traxxas before (and the shops around here actually carry traxxas parts, unlike duratrax)....but the 4-tec is RTR and has a .15 motor......i've also read that it doesn't handle as well as it accelerates.

i really love motor sports, especially GT series racing, and i want to get into RC racing as well.

i've looked into a few chassis and motors but have not come up with any solid plans.

right now i'm considering buying a Team Associated TC3 with a .12 motor and quality radio.....

i've read that this chassis corners very well, what type of .12 motor would be ROAR legal, class leading, and also affordable?

if there are other good chassis please let me know, thanks!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i would go with the tc3 i have seen the nitro 4-tec they are crazy fast but they are really squirelly and dont handle very well.


----------



## Vitamin_J (Dec 6, 2004)

alright, thx.....

i just read about the HPI R40, it sounds like a good car too, i guess if they both perform the same and they both cost about the same then which is easier to work on or modify?

thanks again!


----------

